# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The paddy field @ a Malay Kampong

## kuching

Sept 2, 2007. It was a cloudy and rainy day in western Sarawak. It was a bad day for hiking or photography.....but I managed to take some shots at a Malay village before it started to rain. (note: Kampong / Kampung means village in Malay.)



A bridge and the paddy field:






The wooden bridge:






The paddy field. Behind that mountain is Indonesian Borneo.







A wooden house.





The hut.

----------


## kuching

The paddy field:





Something to scare the bird?





Going to rain.....






The hut:

----------


## kuching

Some shots taken in a disturded Kerangas forest:

The fruits of passion fruit (_Passiflora_ sp.)






The flowers of unidentified species of herb:





_Bulbophyllum_ sp. (orchid):





THE END.

----------

